# recurve question



## lance m (Aug 24, 2007)

i have a recurve bow that i dont know any thing about.can any one tell be about this bow or what the numbers on it mean?  deercliff black magnun
                                596
                                  58"
                                xd96-123
                                  xx50# -28"
  thanks


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 24, 2007)

I figured the fish might bite better over here than in the "wheely" bow forum?


----------



## lance m (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks daddypaul this is where i ment to put it.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 24, 2007)

596 - I suspect this is the 596th one made
58" - Length of bow
xd96-123 - Serial #
xx50# -28" - 50 pounds draw weight at 28 inches of draw.

Not familiar with this make of bow.


----------



## lance m (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks for the reply,how do i know what length of string to use?


----------



## Al33 (Aug 24, 2007)

Usually the strings for recurves are 4" shorter than the bow length. In your case, 54".


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 24, 2007)

Actually the XX50 usually means two pounds less than 50, or 48#.  At least that's the way I've always considered it.


----------

